# Analog + Digital



## jayemvee (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey All... I have owned a Kirium in the past with Analog/Digital display, I am also a fan of the Breitlings and the Omega Speedmaster with the digis.

Are there any other brands that have a analog/digital combo that are a little more off the beaten path?

I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## ausrandoman (Feb 19, 2006)

jayemvee said:


> ...
> Are there any other brands that have a analog/digital combo that are a little more off the beaten path?
> ...


Rado Ceramica or Sintra


----------



## jayemvee (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh, and before I get yelled @ I know there are probably a million all the way down to the $40 watches you can get @ target. But I am thinking in terms of higher quality, Thanks again..

( I love Rado watches, but I am a t-shirt & jeans guy, I'd look like a beverly hillbilly with a rado on. :-d )


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

I've always liked the "funky futuristic" design of this one ...










Can be found on the 'bay for a reasonable price. Of course, the Omega x-33 is a high end anadigi.


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

This one's cool too ...










The Citizen Independent ITX21-5001.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

jayemvee said:


> Oh, and before I get yelled @ I know there are probably a million all the way down to the $40 watches you can get @ target. But I am thinking in terms of higher quality, Thanks again..
> 
> ( I love Rado watches, but I am a t-shirt & jeans guy, I'd look like a beverly hillbilly with a rado on. :-d )


Tissot and Certina both have analog-digital watches with the ETA 988.333 movement. Some of them look rather sporty than dressy.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

jayemvee said:


> Oh, and before I get yelled @ I know there are probably a million all the way down to the $40 watches you can get @ target. But I am thinking in terms of higher quality, Thanks again..
> 
> ( I love Rado watches, but I am a t-shirt & jeans guy, I'd look like a beverly hillbilly with a rado on. :-d )


* I resent that! *I am almost always in ball cap, sneakers, jeans and t-shirts or sweatshirts (depending on season) and when I wear my Rados to work I get the same comment as for my other watches ... none. ;-) Nobody but a WIS notices what watch you are wearing.

... but they do notice my Tissot ball cap! :-d


----------



## jayemvee (Dec 15, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> * I resent that! *I am almost always in ball cap, sneakers, jeans and t-shirts or sweatshirts (depending on season) and when I wear my Rado to work I get the same comment as for my other watches ... none. ;-) Nobody but a WIS notices what watch you are wearing.
> 
> ... but they do notice my Tissot ball cap! :-d


LOL! that is true... Every time I get a new watch and show it to someone they, go... "wow, i don't get it". Or, "$4000, I saw this kenneth cole that looks way better... you got ripped off."

Thanks for the responses... That citizen on top rox, although the independant looks fun too.

Cheers!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Bruce, that is unusual enough to almost try to bid on one.


----------



## lnh (Jan 15, 2008)

Accutron Telluride model 26C07 is a synchronized analog/digital.

Can get them now for around $300.

Don't believe the movement is thermo compensated, but even so my has kept accuracy of less than 1 second over 7 weeks now.


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

I know you wanted to see other analog + digital watches other than the brands you mentioned, but here's some pictures of the X-33 anyway;-)


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

lnh said:


> Accutron Telluride model 26C07 is a synchronized analog/digital. Don't believe the movement is thermo compensated, but even so my has kept accuracy of less than 1 second over 7 weeks now.


First up, welcome to the forum:-!

It won't be thermo-compensated. Its Radio Controlled and as such, will always be accurate owing to the time signal it receives everyday. I have two Casio G-Shock's that are RC and they are, when in sync, amazingly accurate - I use them to sync the X-33 I've posted here. When not in sync, their similar to my non-RC G's at around +/-15 seconds a month.

By general definition, HEQ deals with quartz watches that do not rely on RC methods to remain accurate to mere seconds per year;-)


----------



## lnh (Jan 15, 2008)

Fatpants said:


> First up, welcome to the forum:-!
> 
> It won't be thermo-compensated. Its Radio Controlled and as such, will always be accurate owing to the time signal it receives everyday. I have two Casio G-Shock's that are RC and they are, when in sync, amazingly accurate - I use them to sync the X-33 I've posted here. When not in sync, their similar to my non-RC G's at around +/-15 seconds a month.
> 
> By general definition, HEQ deals with quartz watches that do not rely on RC methods to remain accurate to mere seconds per year;-)


Fatpants,

Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading this site for a while, but just decided to join in.

Regarding the Accutron Telluride...

I've probably used poor terminology by saying "synchronized". When I used that word I meant that the digital and analog parts of the watch work together and tell the same time and stay in synchronization with each other. I've seen lots of digital/analog watches where the parts operate independent of each other, but the Accutron Telluride isn't like that. Other watches I've seen that operate like this are specific models of Tags, Omega X33, a Tissot and I'm sure there are others.

The watch doesn't have a radio inside like a Casio/Oceanus/WaveCeptor/G-Shock/Pathfinder, Junghans, Citizen, Seiko but is keeping significantly better time than a Seiko 8F56 based watch I have.


----------



## lnh (Jan 15, 2008)

Another higher end analog/digital is the Bell & Ross Collection Vintage - Function Modern and Function Index lines.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

lnh said:


> Another higher end analog/digital is the Bell & Ross Collection Vintage - Function Modern and Function Index lines.


This is an Eta 988.333... which is quite similar to the movement used by the Omega X-33. It has a perpetual date and alarm as well as all the normal chronograph functions...

121Time is supposed to be working on similar watches :-!


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

Or, you could get the X-33s good looking cousin. The Omega Seamaster 120m Multifunction. Not in current production, but available in very good used condition from eBay and other sources.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Tissot Super Seven Digital/Analog with titanium case and bracelet. I bought mine from a seller on TZ for a lot less than that Accutron in LNIB condition. What an underrated watch and it even has a perpetual calendar (not like its breitling cousin). Wears like it is not there on the wrist.


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

lnh said:


> Fatpants,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading this site for a while, but just decided to join in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification;-) Breitling's B1, B2 and Aerospace models, I think work along the same principals.



lnh said:


> The watch doesn't have a radio inside like a Casio/Oceanus/WaveCeptor/G-Shock/Pathfinder, Junghans, Citizen, Seiko but is keeping significantly better time than a Seiko 8F56 based watch I have.


That watch sounds cool, excellent accuracy. What age is it and do you have a photo?


----------



## Dutchboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Tissot T-Touch. I love em, i own a brushed titanium one and have an SS version is on its way.....


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

ausrandoman said:


> Rado Ceramica or Sintra


The Seiko SLM009 "Mars" watch comes to mind. It uses the H022 movement with scrolling cities display, 99 hour timer, etc., in a nicely designed case with an engraved cities bezel. And the Seiko Prospex Sky Professional series using the H023 movement.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm quite fond of my Dunhill DM7. Uses the ETA 988 332 movement, so it's my smart version of the Aerospace.


----------



## lnh (Jan 15, 2008)

Fatpants said:


> That watch sounds cool, excellent accuracy. What age is it and do you have a photo?


The age is current, however I'm guessing it's being discontinued because places like world of watches have been sell it in the $278 to $330 range over the past month or two. Many of the pictures are deceptive because the digital display is pretty subtle and not nearly as visible as the picture below shows. The digital part does have a backlight that works great in the dark.

Because of the functions and battery type (CR2320) I'm guessing it's based on the eta E20.321 movement.










The following picture more accurately shows the digital display:


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

Fatpants said:


> Thanks for the clarification;-) Breitling's B1, B2 and Aerospace models, I think work along the same principals.
> 
> That watch sounds cool, excellent accuracy. What age is it and do you have a photo?


Please excuse the intrusion/correction, but the B2 is analog/auto. The B1 was replaced by the Airwolf (ana/digi).

Pedantic mode off/ ;-)


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

lnh said:


> The age is current, however I'm guessing it's being discontinued because places like world of watches have been sell it in the $278 to $330 range over the past month or two. Many of the pictures are deceptive because the digital display is pretty subtle and not nearly as visible as the picture below shows. The digital part does have a backlight that works great in the dark.
> 
> Because of the functions and battery type (CR2320) I'm guessing it's based on the eta E20.321 movement.
> 
> ...


Hey that looks great !!! 
I've been after a dual Ana/digi watch for a while now, but can't justify the price of a Breitling B1 (my favourite). But that is nice, I might check that out. Thanks for posting that up :-!


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

lnh said:


>


I like it. Why Bulova currently uses the "Accutron" moniker on their mechanical watches is beyond me, tbh. Your one lives up to the name and then some. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## pure (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you considered the Seiko Sporturas ? The SNJ005, SNJ007, SNJ011(black Ti) and SNJ021(new style).

They have Saphire glass, are very accurate (couple of seconds a month apparently) and look very tasteful (in other words, they don't look geek-ish).

I think you can sync the hands to the digi display. For example, if you select a time-zone (they have 30 cities in memory) on the digi, you can then "transfer" that to the main hands. They also have a 1/1000 stopwatch and screw down caseback.
The ones with leather straps look very smart indeed....

http://www.watchreport.com/2005/07/review_of_the_s.html

http://www.seikowatches.com/press/news_1over1002006.asp


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

I really like that first one!


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Fatpants,

Great pics on Omega X-33 :-!

I have only seen X-33 live on the wrists of some mil pilots. Are you a mil pilot?

Not sure, but I think that Omega doesn't make X-33 any more - I may be wrong.

Just wondering, if mil pilots have had (have?) some kind of special deal with Omega?

:thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an old Ana-Digi Citizen, but have no picture of it. Here is my current one, Nautica Worldtimer, bought it on Singapore Airlines


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

MAJJ said:


> Hi Fatpants,
> 
> Great pics on Omega X-33 :-!


Thank you|> Have a look at this review I put together...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=732461#post732461



MAJJ said:


> I have only seen X-33 live on the wrists of some mil pilots. Are you a mil pilot?


No, just a watch collector;-) Have a look at this thread from WUS Pilots & Military Watch forum...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=99247



MAJJ said:


> Not sure, but I think that Omega doesn't make X-33 any more - I may be wrong.











_Picture and watch courtesy of John Wilson_

Partially correct. The watch above is the 3291.50, the second generation model of the X-33. The differences between mine an this one are mainly cosmetic - brushed bezel and buttons - with the only technical change being the replacement of the crown to a lateral ridged design. The 1st gen has to be taken off to set and change function, because the crown is difficult to grip. The new crown makes it easier to operate the many functions on the watch. Its no longer on sale to the public, and can only be bought new through military contract programs. Mine is a 1st generation model, the 3290.50. Both can be found second hand, on various places including ebay.



MAJJ said:


> Just wondering, if mil pilots have had (have?) some kind of special deal with Omega?


They do get a deal, and this thread has a post by forum member Z06driver that explains the workings of the discount they recieve. Read through and you'll find it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=732799#poststop

All the best,


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

pure said:


> Please excuse the intrusion/correction, but the B2 is analog/auto. The B1 was replaced by the Airwolf (ana/digi).
> 
> Pedantic mode off/ ;-)


No worries about the "intrusion/correction", its great to see more people here:-!

Don't know why I added the B2, but thanks for the info;-)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Alex,

:thanks for your answers!

Awesome review with excellent pics :-! It should be sticky post and/or in the reviews. |> :thanks

Great links - I read them all; tons of info, learnt a lot :thanks

Ron Engels has made a great comparison: Breitling B-1 versus Omega X-33 |>

Time Flies article was also enjoyable reading |>

So was Michael de Silva's and Ryan Rooney's review *|>*



> They do get a deal, and this thread has a post by forum member Z06driver that explains the workings of the discount they recieve.


Anyway, now I fully understand why mil pilots cherish their X-33s.

X-33 is truly the first class aviation instrument; high-tech, avantgarde and probably the best ana-digi tool/intrument watch out there. |> b-)

If I understood correctly the X-33's movement; Omega calibre 1666; is thermocompensated HEQ.

As Ron put it:


> the X-33 is like flight overalls; form follows function


Btw I've always wondered what was the watch Tom Cruise wore in the movie Minority Report, as it said Bulgari on the dial - now that mystery is solved > camouflaged X-33 :-d

All the best Alex and my sincere :thanks


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

> ...If I understood correctly the X-33's movement; Omega calibre 1666; is thermocompensated HEQ...


No, the Omega Cal.1666 is not thermocompensated. The Breitling Airwolf (B1) is thermocompensated. Accuracy-wise the Breitling is the winner.|>


----------



## Don_Wallbaum (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't see this in the current Citizen lineup. It's gone???

What was the price/accuracy figs, do you know?

thx!

Don



Bruce Reding said:


> I've always liked the "funky futuristic" design of this one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Hi Don. I believe it's an overseas only model. The model number is JG2081-57E. They can be found on eBay. Not a special movement accuracy wise, so it'll be good to the typical 15/20 seconds per month.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi George,
Thanks for corrections! :thanks

True, I didn't find Omega calibre 1666 in list of thermocompensated HEQ movements in your (yours and Bruce's) excellent article "In Pursuit of Perfection : Thermocompensated Quartz Watches and Their Movements".

But Michael de Silva and Ryan Rooney wrote in their review:




> The X33 features a *temperature compensated* movement which means that the frequency of oscillation [pules per second in this case] stays practically the same, at whatever temperature the quartz crystal is subjected to [within limits]. A typical watch crystal tends to operate at 32,768Hz with a frequency period of 30.52uS, however regular watch crystals will deviate from this operational frequency depending on the temperature - this is another reason why atomic clocks, which count the cycles of radiation corresponding to the transition between two energy levels within a caesium-133 atom, are still the most reliable with an uncertainty of less than 0.1nS/day.


Now, I clearly understand that Omega calibre 1666 isn't thermocompensated HEQ. Thus, I'm a bit confused also; what is then Omega calibre 1666 actually?

:thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

MAJJ said:


> Hi George,
> Thanks for corrections! :thanks
> 
> True, I didn't find Omega calibre 1666 in list of thermocompensated HEQ movements in your (yours and Bruce's) excellent article "In Pursuit of Perfection : Thermocompensated Quartz Watches and Their Movements".
> ...


You're welcome, MAJJ!
The two Gents, you've quoted were wrong about the Cal.1666. Mind you, they were not the only ones who thought that the Cal.1666 was thermocompensated... it's an urban legend.
We used to have an old forum that has vanished with all the data, unfortunately. Anyhow, in that old forum someone posted a reply from Omega about the Cal.1666 and it was made clear that the movement was not thermocompensated.
In my opinion, the Cal.1666 - accuracy-wise - is better than the average quartz movements but not in the same league as the thermocompensated movements.
Let me go back to the quoted explanation from the two Gents. Adjusting the oscillator frequency is an analog thermocompensation scheme and it is not as effective as the digital frequency count adjustment (inhibition) scheme for achieving higher accuracy.
In modern thermocompensated schemes (inhibition) the frequency of the 32768Hz is not altered so it does vary with temperature changes! (For more details read the description in the "Stickies"!)
The Omega Cal.1666 is not subjected to neither digital nor analog thermocompensation.


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

MAJJ said:


> Hi George,
> Thanks for corrections! :thanks
> 
> True, I didn't find Omega calibre 1666 in list of thermocompensated HEQ movements in your (yours and Bruce's) excellent article "In Pursuit of Perfection : Thermocompensated Quartz Watches and Their Movements".
> ...


Whilst the above site you quote is good, it isn't the finished article. Ryan mailed me in the middle of last year with an note saying that the finished, revised article would be ready by the end of '07. I've not had any news since then. Ryan's a very knowledgeable chap when it comes to Omegas, and it'll be interesting to see what updates are eventually added.

Regarding Mike. He has long since sold all of his Omega watches (which included the X-33) and has become a collector of Rolex's; he "defected" quite spectacularly from OTZ* to RTZ* and now owns solely Rolex watches. He upset quite a few people in the process when he made a few ill-judged comments during this time, which was a shame - it seemed the "kool aid" had affected him a little too much. He has little to do with Omega watches these days, and I doubt he has undertaken any revisions to the article.

Owing to the above, the article cannot be taken as gospel.

Regarding the 1666 from Omega. I'd say that this forum is the authority on which is or isn't thermo compensated. At no point in the owners manual do Omega claim that the 1666 is capable of incredible accuracy owing to it being TC. And whilst good, the X-33 doesn't share the accuracy characteristics of an TC timepiece like the Breitling B1.

_ NB: * Omega Timezone and Rolex Timezone_


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you Sirs, George and Alex,

For your excellent answers as always! :thanks

I'm just trying to learn more about quartz movements and watches.

My sincere :thanks gentlemen!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

At one point I dug up the Omega technical docs for the x-33's movements. Then I found the corresponding Eta technical doc... they matched pic for pic line for line. The Eta was non-thermocompensated. 

The post was in response to a review posted elsewhere by an member. After seeing the detail, the author agreed to correct his review.

The post with details is somewhere on watchuseek... Nice watch. HEQ in my opinion. But the X-33 is not thermocompensated.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> ...Nice watch. HEQ in my opinion. But the X-33 is not thermocompensated.


I agree.


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, too;-)


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking up things... I believe the X-33 is an Eta E20.321


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> Looking up things... I believe the X-33 is an Eta E20.321


I don't know. I read it somewhere that the Cal.1666 is an in-house Omega... Confusing! It would make sense if it was an ETA movement but then it could not be an in-house Omega.
Does any of our forumers know the answer?


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Here's an old Citizen model that I liked and almost bought. ...










When not activated, the digital windows darken seamlessly into the background.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

ppaulusz said:


> I don't know. I read it somewhere that the Cal.1666 is an in-house Omega... Confusing! It would make sense if it was an ETA movement but then it could not be an in-house Omega.
> Does any of our forumers know the answer?


This is the Omega Cal 1666 Service Manual 

Compare it to the Eta E20.321 Technical Document on the Eta website... 
(Due to the scripting, you can't directly link to documents on the Eta site. You will have to enter "e20.321" directly in option 2.)

The Omega manual is just a rewrite of the Eta manual. They are the same movement.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> This is the Omega Cal 1666 Service Manual
> 
> Compare it to the Eta E20.321 Technical Document on the Eta website...
> (Due to the scripting, you can't directly link to documents on the Eta site. You will have to enter "e20.321" directly in option 2.)
> ...


You're right, Jim!:-!
Well, looks like another _urban legend_ can be put at rest.
By the way, Omega did make aesthetic changes to the display but that hardly can make the movement in-house. Breitling has been making similar modifications to the displays of the Aerospace and Airwolf (B1) models still those movements are made by ETA just like the Omega Cal.1666.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Bruce Reding said:


> Here's an old Citizen model that I liked and almost bought. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one too, Bruce. Do you know the model number, by any chance? I'd like to look for one and maybe buy it if it's not too expensive.
Thanks


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, I do not know the model number. You might try on the Seiko/Citizen fora. (One is right here on WUS.)


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you Jim,

For finding the answer and thanks for the good links! :thanks

Therefore, the Omega calibre 1666 (based on Eta E20.321) is non-thermocompensated HEQ.:-!


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

I just ordered an Accutron Telluride analog/digital (Style No: 26C07) after seeing it on sale for less than 225 at overstock.com. I had a 10% off coupon that brought the total to less than 200 

Will report on this watch after I receive it. It looks like a good buy with the sapphire crystal, stainless steel case, and a stainless steel bracelet is available from Bulova for 125+ shipping.

In the past this watch was reported to have the ETA movement E20.321. I could not tell this from the description, but it is easy to verify when I have the watch in hand.

By the way, I recently reviewed a Timex Solar Shock (-2sec/22 days) on my blog:

http://timereport.blogspot.com


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Received the watch yesterday.

Very well built, definitely an ETA E20.321. Sapphire crystal has a lot of glare. The lume on the hands is not very good. The backlight is very good.

Overall, for what I paid for it, it is a good buy.

I may end up trying to find someone to AR coat the crystal.



fstshrk said:


> I just ordered an Accutron Telluride analog/digital (Style No: 26C07) after seeing it on sale for less than 225 at overstock.com. I had a 10% off coupon that brought the total to less than 200
> 
> Will report on this watch after I receive it. It looks like a good buy with the sapphire crystal, stainless steel case, and a stainless steel bracelet is available from Bulova for 125+ shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought i'd revive this thread, can anyone recommend nice analogue/digital display watches?

This is pretty nice:


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

Good post and good move !

Coincidentally, the Chopard MF Time Attack has been discussed in another thread a coupld of days ago. I like it but, in my opinion, it is too heavy, too thick and too expensive.

Other High Accuracy ana-digi are the Omega Z-33 (Omega claims it is thermocompensated but strangely doesn't declare the accuracy) and the Omega X-33 with the new caliber 1666D (that shows and increased accuracy, within COSC specifications) but it is unknown if it is TC.

If radio-controlled watches should be considered High Accuracy (probably yes), then there are many Citizen watches based on the U680 caliber (such as the Promaster Sky PMV65-2271 or the Attesa ATV53-3022 which I like them both a lot).

Other ana-digi are the Breitling Superquartz, but personally I don't like the layout of the dial.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Breitling Aerospace, B1, emergency.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

nah, i'm not a fan of breitlings at all, dont like the font they use on the dials. very cluttered dial designs and ugly bezels etc


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Does anyone remember if the Chopard manual was linked to a thread? 
Would you buy the Chopard over the X-33 or Breitling Superquartz watches?


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Would you buy the Chopard over the X-33 or Breitling Superquartz watches?


Yes and no. Yes because the overall design of the Chopard is more classic and I like it a lot. No because it is too heavy and the case is very prone to scratches (I had the chance to see it personally because I have a Chopard boutique close to my home).

The X-33 is a very interesting piece but it has a design too... "technical". About the Breitling Superquartz, I don't like the dial layout of any of the models: soo bad ! They have everything I would love in a watch (accuracy, functions and lightness due to the titanium case of some models) but the dial is too ugly for me...


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

dicioccio said:


> Yes and no. Yes because the overall design of the Chopard is more classic and I like it a lot. No because it is too heavy and the case is very prone to scratches (I had the chance to see it personally because I have a Chopard boutique close to my home).
> 
> The X-33 is a very interesting piece but it has a design too... "technical". About the Breitling Superquartz, I don't like the dial layout of any of the models: soo bad ! They have everything I would love in a watch (accuracy, functions and lightness due to the titanium case of some models) but the dial is too ugly for me...


Strange. I own a Breitling Emergency and find the digital lcd display to be well placed and very functional. Much better than several of my g-shock aviator ana-digi models.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

fstshrk said:


> Strange. I own a Breitling Emergency and find the digital lcd display to be well placed and very functional. Much better than several of my g-shock aviator ana-digi models.


Personally, these ETA based movements are my favorite ana-digi models:









... unfortunately they are not TC... but the Longines can be adjusted


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Omega Z 33 is also Ana-digi.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

fstshrk said:


> Strange. I own a Breitling Emergency and find the digital lcd display to be well placed and very functional. Much better than several of my g-shock aviator ana-digi models.


I agree: the display is functional and well placed. What I dislike is not the arrangement, but the look of the watch: the big numerals on 3/6/9/12 hours, the bezel and the shape of the hands.

@Eeeb: I like the Longines dial but I don't like its bracelet - By the way: is any watchmaker still using that ETA caliber in some of their watches ?


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I've just ordered the Chopard one, and if I dont like it, its going straight on the sales forum, so someone might get a real bargain.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Is the Chopard new or used? If you choose to, how much was it?


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

I paid full retail. £3,670 (uk pounds)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Thanks. I look forward to your thoughts on the watch.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dicioccio said:


> ...
> @Eeeb: I like the Longines dial but I don't like its bracelet - By the way: is any watchmaker still using that ETA caliber in some of their watches ?


Just NOS and used AFAIK ... Well, actually TAG may still list one or two in the current catalog (they did 3 models originally). Bell & Ross may still list the Fusion. But the Omega and Longines are not in current catalogs...


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alas, it's too big for my puny, See the sales forum!


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

I had one of those and it met the same fate....sold!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Not certain if I would get the Chopard or Z-33.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

It wouldn't be a difficult decision for me, the answer would be neither. They are both unacceptable but for such vastly different reasons. I really like the Omega's face and digital readouts but don't like the case or the lack of accuracy spec. I like the Chopard's COSC accuracy and easy change of digital options but really dislike the vulnerable, polished and industrially shaped case. I'm glad I don't like either enough to spend the money!


----------



## andradeartworks (Sep 7, 2015)

I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of the Bell & Ross Function 100s models with silver face, but have been having a hard time finding any reviews about them, If anyone can chime in or could send me a PM to a link where I can lean more about them I would be most appreciative.

Thanks so much.

-DON


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

andradeartworks said:


> I have been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of the Bell & Ross Function 100s models with silver face, but have been having a hard time finding any reviews about them, If anyone can chime in or could send me a PM to a link where I can lean more about them I would be most appreciative.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> -DON


You really should not have bumped this thread. That watch is not TC, so asking in the Public Forum woiuld get you more responses.


----------

